# Shop Made Band Saw Wheel Brush



## BORKBOB (Feb 9, 2009)

I've been cutting a lot of aluminum on my HF 14" BS and got concerned about the amount of shards on my lower wheel. It occured to me that brush might help. 

The right angle bracket is 3.5" and I used two 3/4" rare earth magnets and cups (1/2" is probably enough). The brush is from one of those 3-brush sets from Harbor Freight. I think a toothbrush would work.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job on that Bob. Looks like it should work well. Good idea with the magnets.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Shop made Bandsaw Wheel brush*

WTG that should work just fine :thumbsup:


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey, that is great. I've seen the same thing but with a bolt instead of the magnets... I like your solution better, thanks for sharing.


----------

